# my distributor is fried..what caused this???



## scdcco (Oct 25, 2005)

i posted a thread yest. saying my car lost acceleration..doing a check of the car my distributor has been toasted..i did a codescan and it said ignition/dist. speed malfunction..i found another distributor and will install it today..any ideas of whether this was just a dist.. gone bad or what may have caused this???? scan codes p0420,p0505 and p0320


----------

